# Lex's Fake rock build - progress (pic heavy)



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

Building a fake rock theme for Lex my beardie..apologies for a repeat thread but as my other one messed up with pic links im re-posting it in a different thread so others can see the pics are still here:
p.s.MODS CAN U DELETE THE OTHER POSTING? SORRY FOR THE HASSLE :whistling2:

I've not long started so atm there's not alot completed.
The viv is 3.5ft X 2ft x 2ft and made of 18mm MDF x2 coats of yacht varnish.
So far the basic viv is made just waiting to fit the glass and air vents.
In the meantime i've started the fake rock scene using hard poly foam sheets and hard as nails glue (awesome stuff!)



















































































Once i've made more progress with things ill upload more pics

So far what u guys thinking? : victory:

Pic heavy hey  ooops hope its not frowned upon by our nice mods ppl!

what u guys using to seal in the grout after the gruelling layerage thats yet to be applied? i want to paint (incl sand) to give it a deserty look after the grouting also.....
cheers guys


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

Well i'm thinking it is looking good! 

As for sealing some people use waterproof PVA, yatch varnish, or G4 which is a pond sealer

Look forward to seeing more pictures :2thumb:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi mate, looking good, what did you use to cover the wall and rocks with?

Jay


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

jabba1967 said:


> Hi mate, looking good, what did you use to cover the wall and rocks with?
> 
> Jay


I too wouldnt mind knowing this : victory:


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

hey love the wall...............................ive covered mine in pva glue (watered down )


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

hey guys! thanks for the replies  all good too i see :2thumb:


well so far the wall only has 1 layer of grout and the pink polyfoam rocks are coated with 2 coats so far. gonna do about 3-4 coats of grout on all i think then trying to decide what will be cheaper....pva all over or yacht varnish!?!? im guessing im gonna need alot so probs gonna be cheaper with using pva glue...............

more pics up soon!


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

I was in the prosses of building a waterfall for a frog viv, but as they died, the project is on hold.

I was using king span insulating to make the rocks, then I did an experiment where I covered 3 of the fake rocks in different strength mixes of cement, then covered one in watered down P.V.A, and left the others uncovered.

What I found was that ther ALL chipped if droped, or handeled too roughly, (though the one covered in P.V.A was the hadest to crack).

So I was wondering, is this normal, do you have to be very careful with the fake rocks, or have I made my mix too weak, or not enough coates, did you have this problem?

Jay


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

hey...well as with the grout side of things in normally will flake or crack if too thin/watery. you definately need a watery based coat for the initial one to fill all gaps but defo for the 3-4 layers you'll need to build up the thickness as the thicker the grout the harder it will dry...

as with if rough handling and dropping...your bound to have the as if u imagine what ur grouting (poly) then this will squash if dropped causing the grout to flake off...thats why people cover it with 3 layers or so of a "sealant" to "seal" in the grout lol. this helps to toughen up the overall build and enable it to last longer.

hope this helps with your query : victory:


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

more pics of my slow yet constructive progress..finding little pockets of time here and there to do bits...im getting there though. one more layer of grout and then the sealing of it all with varnish or pva with sand





























All pinned and glue in place


----------



## nogatsira (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks awesome!
If you glue those sticking-out tiles against the wall, how much weight can they hold when it's dry?


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

they have been glued to the wall now..however..sneaky me..i havent only glued them to the wall..the have wooden kebab sticks through them in order to act as like a internal scaffold making it alot stronger. also..the one on the far right has a support wedge supporting it underneath (far right in pink as not yet grouted) :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Looking good mate well done :no1:


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

getting there and its taking soooo bloomin long as have other things to do also....now deciding between pva and varnish! found some no nonsense pva 5L for £8 the varnish is like £20 for 5L
Also trying to actually work out how much im gonna need........
any info ppl then fake back wall build is 3.5ft width and then there's the fake rocks/ledges!!

got red play sand to over the build to make it look more desert like once all glued....


----------



## LouRich (Jul 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see it once you have done. It's looking great!


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

dan.hobley said:


> hey...well as with the grout side of things in normally will flake or crack if too thin/watery. you definately need a watery based coat for the initial one to fill all gaps but defo for the 3-4 layers you'll need to build up the thickness as the thicker the grout the harder it will dry...
> 
> as with if rough handling and dropping...your bound to have the as if u imagine what ur grouting (poly) then this will squash if dropped causing the grout to flake off...thats why people cover it with 3 layers or so of a "sealant" to "seal" in the grout lol. this helps to toughen up the overall build and enable it to last longer.
> 
> hope this helps with your query : victory:


Cheers : victory:

Jay


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

no problemo! more pics this weekend!! almost finished 

just the drama of finding out how to put uv wires into viv....no holes atm

maybe through a vent or?


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

dan.hobley said:


> Building a fake rock theme for Lex my beardie..apologies for a repeat thread but as my other one messed up with pic links im re-posting it in a different thread so others can see the pics are still here:
> p.s.MODS CAN U DELETE THE OTHER POSTING? SORRY FOR THE HASSLE :whistling2:
> 
> I've not long started so atm there's not alot completed.
> ...


 looking good


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

here's some pics of the finsihed fake rock theme...

just waiting for the sand i washed to dry and still gotta somehow make holes for the uv plug ends to go into viv.

more grouting, this time sandstone colour









thick grout on areas likely to have movement, this will help prevent cracking









grouting finished 









after an initial watery pva glue layer had dried, another thicker layer was applied, left to dry tacky then sprinkled red and normal coloured sand all over, left to dry before applying antique pine satin varnish to give a more realisitc look









left varnish to dry









The set up before all lights are installed and wired and sand put in.


















What u guys think?!? cant wait to finally put the sand in and have the spot and uv wired up. Lex should love it 

oh yeah....gotta get the glass too then all will be good! its taking me ages and has been a daunting task but worth it with the finished product!


----------



## Simone1989 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey it looks good! Is the surface shiny?


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

na its not shiny, just looked it when i took the pic as the varnish was still drying and the flash made it look shiny lol


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

It looks great well done, i look forward to seeing pictures of a happy Lex enjoying his new home!


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Aye its looking fantastic  nice work!


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

thats really great, well done you :2thumb:


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

thanks guys. alot of blood and sweat and TIME gone into it so i appreciate the possitive comments : victory:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

like it alot m8 top stuff


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice one!
Im inspired to give my leos a better tank now lol
xx


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

glad it inspires people  he'll be moved in this weekend so will get a pic up to show ya all his happy new home :2thumb:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking good, nice paint effect, as for the wires, you could just cut them, poke them through a small hole, then use an inline conector, (B&Q) to rejoin the wire, this would also give you the oppertunity to lengthen them if you wish.

2 PIN IN-LINE CONNECTOR - NC10/2 BLACK - PERMAPLUG

Something like this

Jay


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

I like this Fake real brick wall


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

its for sale if you like?
only viv and fake rock wall..no other equipment...


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Talk about resurrection lol


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

lol, for sale!


----------

